# Hatching chics



## crabgirl (Mar 3, 2013)

In what season should you stop hatching chicks? It's June and I want more babies already. I'm addicted!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

I don't I just brood inside.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I like to keep chick hatching/brooding in the spring, which is the natural time for such things. I've never had a hen go broody in the fall or winter, so I'm assuming spring/summer is the proper time to make chicks and it keeps things simple, which I like.


----------

